# Found a cat with a collar



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

I found a cat with a collar outside of my apartment complex. It was very tattered and no place is open near my home where I could take it. And for all I know, it could belong to someone near by. It was rubbing up against me and very friendly. I felt very bad and gave the cat some food.

Do I need to be worried about Shadow becoming infected by this cat? He was sniffing the area where the cat rubbed up against me. I figured that if the cat if around tomorrow I will do something further to help it out.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

You should take it in and try to find its owners. With a collar on, I know someone has to love him. My sister and I just had a cat disappear with a collar on, so you never know. Someone could be looking for him, god knows how long!


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

If Shadow is up on his vacs I wouldn't worry at all. Even if not I would not be to worried.
The outside cat was depositing its scent on you and Shadow realized that you were with another cat by sniffing the area where the outside cat rubbed against you.
A lot of people object to collars on cats. Both of my cats have collars on for the exact reason you posted. If they have a collar on it should alert the finder that the cat is loved by someone and not a stray. I would do some door knocking around the complex and see if someone is missing a cat. You may even meet a new cat friend.


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

The only reason why I don't take it in right now is that I'd worry that it would have feline leukemia and I don't want Shadow to catch it  If it is still hanging out tomorrow I might take it somewhere. Or maybe have a vet test it, hold it, and then take it in and try to find the owner if it is feline leukemia negative.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh poor kitty! All mine wear collars with ID. I would hope some kind person would do as much for one of them.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think if you keep the kitties away from direct contact (saliva/mucus-membranes) the risk of contraction, even if the other kitty is positive, is very, very low.

I would recommend bringing the kitty to a vet to see if it is chipped and if not, taking it to as many vets as possible in hopes that one will recognize a client's cat.

Best of luck finding this kitty's family. 
It sounds like she has been separated from them for sime time.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Some poor family is probably freaking out and missing their cat. I know I'd be beside myself if it were the Mow.


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

I haven't seen the cat since Tuesday night. I can only hope he found his way home  I even looked around in the woods where feral cats hang around and I feel a little guilty that I didn't do anything more than give it food. If I lived in a house and had a garage I would have let it crash there for the night 

Hopefully he got home.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm sure he's fine. Cats are remarkably ingenious and are survivors.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! Pro kitty. I sure hope you find the owners of the cat.


----------

